# Good intentions but....



## chef willie (Feb 25, 2011)

> *If you were around in 1919 and came**  **upon the following poster...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ak1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Link is broken.

Is this the poster?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 25, 2011)

Not only NO , but Jell no


----------



## arnie (Feb 25, 2011)

IDK, scared me sober!


----------



## redneck69 (Feb 25, 2011)

they would drive you to drink!  LOL


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess thats why we still drink today !!!


----------



## ak1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Arnie said:


> IDK, scared me sober!


IDK if I could drink enough to make those look attractive!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 25, 2011)

Man good thing i has my beer goggles on..


----------



## chef willie (Feb 25, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Link is broken.
> 
> Is this the poster?


yep....dont know what happened to the first one but I redid it


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

*I'm betting the number of alcoholics there were in 1918 doubled by 1920---at least!!!*

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## miamirick (Feb 25, 2011)

the real question is without liquor why would you want to touch those lips


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2011)

One quick question:

Did they make paper bags in 1919 ???

Curious Bear


----------



## chef willie (Feb 26, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> One quick question:
> 
> Did they make paper bags in 1919 ???
> 
> Curious Bear


dunno about that but I'm sure there was plenty of potato sacks


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 26, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> One quick question:
> 
> *Did they make paper bags in 1919 ???*
> 
> Curious Bear




I would opt for Tyvek...

"The Women All Get Prettier At Closing Time"

I would have drank like a fish...


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 26, 2011)

The #1 reason their husbands drank, got drunk and fell down!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2011)

My old Bar Hangout had two signs above the back bar:

"You're Ugly, and your mother dresses you funny"

And

"Nobody's Ugly at 2 AM"

This picture would have been a Great Addition!

Bear


----------



## rednecksmoker (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello ladies!  LOL


----------

